# Best wheel cleaner?



## bmullan (Dec 23, 2010)

looking for the best cleaner to remove baked on brake dust
thinking iron x wolfs decon auto f's iron out other?


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I use Concours Dissolver. it is epic!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

All that you have mentioned will do it very well!

They only differ by reaction times afaik.

Wolfs takes longest (but is cheapest) ironx is fast and regarded as the best at its job, af iron out is the new kid on the block and so far I've heard it works faster than ironx


But these products are dedicated iron fallout removers, not wheel cleaners In Particular.

What wheel cleansers do you currently use?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Use Bilt Hamber Auto-Wheel, its a decon fallout remover and wheel cleaner in one product - winning


----------



## bmullan (Dec 23, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> All that you have mentioned will do it very well!
> 
> They only differ by reaction times afaik.
> 
> ...


Have been using a shampoo mix but have just changed the car
and need some thing stronger to remove what looks like baked on brake dust.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Tips said:


> Use Bilt Hamber Auto Wash, its a decon fallout remover and wheel cleaner in one product - winning


do you mean auto-wheels tips ? auto-wash is there shampoo :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> do you mean auto-wheels tips ? auto-wash is there shampoo :thumb:


 I'm getting blurry eyed now, thanks for the correction cheeks :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

AS smartwheels :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I use Espuma wheel cleaner,really good stuff,
and every three weeks a iron Dissolver like ironx or decon gel.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Depends on how bad the wheels are.

I normally use a dedicated wheel cleaner then follow with Orchard AutoCare Iron Cleanse.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tips said:


> Use Bilt Hamber Auto-Wheel, its a decon fallout remover and wheel cleaner in one product - winning


#winning

(or iron x if you can cope with the stench)


----------



## rickz (Sep 12, 2012)

Is iron x okay to use every wash or should it only be used occasionally?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner then I use Iron-X.

Once you've cleaned them thoroughly seal them (I use FK1000P) and you'll only need soapy water to clean them :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> I would argue with this because many sealants are not actually able to stop the bonding of high temperature brake dust.


Well my wheels stay perfectly clean so you can argue all you like


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Tips said:


> Use Bilt Hamber Auto-Wheel, its a decon fallout remover and wheel cleaner in one product - winning


+1 for Bilt Hamber.. Fantastic product.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cant fault AS smart wheels

then once clean a good sealer will help cleaning


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> It all depends on the products of course:
> 
> 1) acid wheel cleaners - react with brake dust making it dissolve in water. Will remove loosely and heavily bound soiling but not so good with oily/greasey residues.
> 2) non-acid wheel cleaners - reacts with oils (which are everywhere, in small amounts). This then helps loosen the bond between brake dust and surface so it can be washed away. Most do very little reacting with the iron so are not very effective with strongly bonded dust.
> ...


But I rinse first to remove the loose stuff, then follow (depending on whats left) with APC or dedicated wheel cleaner (again which one depends on condition of wheels, what wheel type etc) and then follow with Iron Cleanse just to make sure.

Spraying a fallout remover on dirty wheels is just a waste of product.


----------



## spirocheter (Dec 9, 2011)

AB Very cherry non acid cleaner for me then pressure wash and wipe off, amazing stuff even when significantly diluted! I'm not even needing brushes like I used to and it saves a tonne of time!

In the past I have used AG stuff of differing types and turtle wax products which have been reasonable though not economical. I've sealed with AG wheel sealant which has afforded some extra resistance, I don't tend to bother now I use he very cherry. :thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

+1 for smartwheels


----------



## jonnywells (Dec 29, 2006)

Autobright Very Cherry for me. Can be diluted depending on how dirty wheels are and my 5L bottle is lasting me years 

Nice group buy still going as well

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250440


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> Well depends if clean means clean to the eye or decon clean - I bet some iron cleanse would show you some purple spots! Think about paintwork - it doesn't matter that it is sealed with ceramic coatings, it still picks up iron from fallout (which is not even hot, as the brake dust is) and no amount of regular shampoo washing is going to stop it. Sealing the wheels negates the need for a product to remove loosely bound contamination because the bond is so weak. But the strongly bound stuff is all but impossible to stop.


Agree!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

On most cars with really dirty wheels it's AS Smart wheels for me, usually followed with IronX and usually lastly Tardis to remove the tar spots that often look like brake dust


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Bilt hamber auto wheels for me too. Great product


----------



## podgemasterson (Jun 29, 2012)

spirocheter said:


> AB Very cherry non acid cleaner for me then pressure wash and wipe off, amazing stuff even when significantly diluted! I'm not even needing brushes like I used to and it saves a tonne of time!
> 
> In the past I have used AG stuff of differing types and turtle wax products which have been reasonable though not economical. I've sealed with AG wheel sealant which has afforded some extra resistance, I don't tend to bother now I use he very cherry. :thumb:





jonnywells said:


> Autobright Very Cherry for me. Can be diluted depending on how dirty wheels are and my 5L bottle is lasting me years
> 
> Nice group buy still going as well
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250440


I also use this stuff,
works amazingly well, you can have different mix strengths for different jobs, and lasts AGES! :argie:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As DMC says really, I use Smart Wheels to clean off the grime and then a blast with either Sonax Full Effect/BH AutoWheel/IX to deep clean. Then Tardis if required.

I do this if they are going to be sealed and then follow up with a weak SW mix if required when washing.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Autosmart smartwheels here :thumb: its super cheap too


----------



## Alvin Bret (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello friends,

Bilt-Hamber is making a name for itself in our tests, and it can add the wheel cleaner crown to its trophy cabinet. This test debutant is also our first winner that can be used on all wheels – even those with delicate finishes. Just spray and leave the thickish cleaner to work and turn dark red. Then rinse away to leave just a few spots to take off with a mitt or sponge. You get plenty for your money with the big litre pack; just don’t stand too close as it smells of rotten eggs.

Best regards
Alvin Bret


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

But is it lsp safe?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ben Gum said:


> As I understand, Orchard wheel cleanse is safe on all wheel types and is LSP safe.


I used this product yesterday, and have to admit the product done the job very well; simply sprayed on and no agitation on the wheel, I let the product do the work for me :thumb:

Here's a link :- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280692


----------

